# ▓▒░Getting Started With Programming░▒▓



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

*Hi!*

Finally, I've decided to study a vocational training focused on the development of web applications and... I don't know anything about programming (I mean, I know what it is, but not about an specific language). Therefore, this summer I was planning to learn about one language, if not more (just the basics, as I don't really need it because the course starts from zero).

So I was wondering if you guys could share with me some initiation manuals, videos or pages that could be useful and clear to understand for a novice like me (I'm interested in JAVA, CSS & HTML).

Thank you so much! :biggrin:


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Learn Python first and play around with it. All languages are essentially in the same format sans syntax.

Good luck. If anything, be ready to meet with tons of different errors either from your hand or from others when or if you decide to get a job in that profession.

Python For Beginners | Python.org


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

Schrodinger Slacker said:


> Learn Python first and play around with it. All languages are essentially in the same format sans syntax.


Eh, only for the more trivial stuff. The more abstract things different a fair bit between languages.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Feather Yewfrost said:


> So I was wondering if you guys could share with me some initiation manuals, videos or pages that could be useful and clear to understand for a novice like me (I'm interested in JAVA, CSS & HTML).
> 
> Thank you so much! :biggrin:


That's an interesting combination? You mean JavaScript?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I've been learning HTML and CSS at work for the website (soon Javascript also). W3Schools seems pretty good so far!


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

> That's an interesting combination? You mean JavaScript?


 @Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar I meant Java, but Javascript can be also useful! :th_wink:


----------



## Arunmor (Jun 25, 2016)

Google,google and again google.Learn php,css,html...If you want to get as much money as possible and if you are intelligent enough - learn java.But it's complicated for the beginners...Still every other web programming language covers like 80% of what can be done on web...Java covers 100%  also it's a much more secure for sites to write in Java and that's why all the serious companies,banks and such need those who know it


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Feather Yewfrost said:


> @Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar I meant Java, but Javascript can be also useful! :th_wink:


But why with HTML and CSS XD ?


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

> But why with HTML and CSS XD ?


 @Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar Aren't they two other types of coding languages? Then, I put 3 coding languages (Java, HTML & CSS) as an example of what I'm interested to learn. The only reason is that I know these languages are the ones I will work with in the course.

:confused3:


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

https://www.codecademy.com/
 
I really recommend codecademy for beginners. You can learn the basics of various programming languages there, and for free.

There are also khanacademy courses, which are somewhat more practical, but they are directed towards younger people

Obviously there are many books about these languages (HTML, Java (Script), CSS) but googling is just fine as well.

If you want to actually program and such, HTML, CSS and JavaScript won't take you so far. Those are more associated with web design etc. Though, if you want to learn to _program_ I also recommend Python and of course C, C++ and JAVA languages. Python is one of the simplest to start with.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

HTML and CSS aren't programming languages.


----------



## LuciferSam (Jan 4, 2015)

Feather Yewfrost said:


> *Hi!*
> 
> Finally, I've decided to study a vocational training focused on the development of web applications and... I don't know anything about programming (I mean, I know what it is, but not about an specific language). Therefore, this summer I was planning to learn about one language, if not more (just the basics, as I don't really need it because the course starts from zero).
> 
> ...


If you're trying to learn web my advice would be the following:

Get a cheap computer. Put linux on it. *Learn using linux command line.* That will be lesson #1. (you can even use a raspberry pi for $35) http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
Once you figure out how to ssh into a remote server, transfer files, create folders, etc etc - all that stuff...

Learn HTML, it isn't difficult just annoying. Then learn CSS with bootstrap - a little javascript.

THEN I would go to Python, a friend of mine did "Learn Python the Hard Way" off youtube, and learned that way.


For me the easiest thing in this situation is to find something I'd want to build, then just keep searching until you find enough stuff to build it.

Then build something else.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

broken_line said:


> HTML and CSS aren't programming languages.


A novice's mistake. I'm new in all of this :laughing:

Thank you


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> But why with HTML and CSS XD ?


Actually you can use Java to make web applications using JSF technology for server-side logic.

Although first things always are: *HTML5 - CSS - Javascript*
This trio will always be needed for frontend. 

And remember: Java and JavaScrips are completely different things. JavaScript is for client-side scripts run by a browser.

For backend (server side) you can choose whatever seems cool to you: PHP, ASP.NET, JSF, Python or whatever. JSF is much oriented for business and enterprise and it's rather not the best solution to let's say create your blog although you can do this. Just to find affordable hosting.

ASP.NET is usually thought to be for corporations too, but there are CMS's like Kooboo  now and hosting is relatively cheap.
@LuciferSam - for trying Linux there is an alternative to buying a computer, a virtual machine like VirtualBox.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

First off, as others have noted, you probably mean Javascript, not Java, but Java is certainly something to consider learning if you're feeling ambitious.

To make all of this more clear, here are some basics you should understand (I apologize if you're aware of this already):

There are sort of two main aspects of web development: clientside development and serverside development. The clientside portion specifies what happens on the visitor's browser, and the serverside portion specifies what happens on the host's server. While serverside development could, in theory, use any language from Python to assembly (though I believe most use either PhP, Python, or C#).Clientside development really only involves three languages:

HTML - a markup language, which allows you to textually specify the web elements that are rendered on the client's browser.
CSS - a style sheet format that allows you to stylize these elements.
Javascript - a scripting language that allows for dynamic/interactive elements.

HTML is conceptually really simple; it just translates your words into actual web elements, so learning it consists mainly of syntactic memorization. Same goes for CSS. Javascript, however, is a pretty powerful, multiparadigm scripting language, and there's a lot to explore there if you really want to be proficient. As for Java (since you mentioned it), it's not a language I associate with web development. As far as I know, it's mostly used for developing desktop applications, and it's a real headache, so I would avoid it for now.

Anyway, my recommendation is to grab a well-reviewed book on Javascript for beginners and start working through it in your spare time. You'll absolutely need to know it for clientside work, and if you really master it, you won't have much trouble picking up other languages, since most of them are conceptually pretty similar for practical use. Code Academy is also a good starting point, but I found it focused more on the how and less on the why, which I don't think is a great teaching strategy. Whatever language you choose to start with, focus on concepts, not implementations. There are so many development platforms available to assist with all aspects of the development process by providing libraries and tools that do most of it for you, and you really don't want to start learning with one of those or you'll spend most of your time memorizing documentation and be stuck with one platform that might soon be ditched by most of industry. Oh, and don't let the jargon (or anything else) intimidate you. It's all really much more straightforward than it seems as long as you're willing to use google to lookup terms and concepts you don't understand. Good luck.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

For some free materials you can look at w3schools website which includes many tutorials. They're quite basic so you'll have some understanding of what those things are.

As mentioned above start with HTML > CSS > JavaScript


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

voron said:


> https://www.codecademy.com/
> 
> I really recommend codecademy for beginners. You can learn the basics of various programming languages there, and for free.


Codecademy is partially free, partially paid.

Freecodecamp is completely free.

One important thing when using these websites is to not go forward too fast and regularly do several projects that include the newly learned things to absorb the new stuff.



Feather Yewfrost said:


> @Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar Aren't they two other types of coding languages? Then, I put 3 coding languages (Java, HTML & CSS) as an example of what I'm interested to learn. The only reason is that I know these languages are the ones I will work with in the course.
> 
> :confused3:


Well, HTML & CSS are usually used together with JavaScript/PHP. I don't think I've ever seen a job offer that would be only about these two.


----------



## wtpmjgda94 (Jun 25, 2016)

This is an excellent resource check it out.
*tutorialspoint.com/tutorialslibrary.htm*


----------



## puzzled (Mar 15, 2016)

Once you have a working knowlege of CSS, learn SASS. Trust me.


----------



## puzzled (Mar 15, 2016)

If you want quick results then learn bootstrap. In only a few weeks you can create spectacular front-end designs. Since you are simply looking to develop websites, don't focus on the how/why. Don't buy some book where you get lost in the details. Start making sites. Use FreeCodeCamp. When you get stuck the Internet has all the answers.


----------

